# Mk1 New owner



## Panda_jiujitsu (Dec 29, 2019)

*Hi All! *

just wanted to say hello to everyone!

Purchased my first Mk1 TT in a lovely green colour on Saturday, lovely little car and already loving it 

besides a very annoying rattle in the boot somewhere, it's lovely!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Same colour as the demo I drove in 2001, but I chose* Amulet Red.*
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

